# Potty Training



## Bobbixo (May 30, 2011)

I've recently gotten my hedgie, and I love her to death and have planned on letting her roam around as she wishes outside of her cage. 
However, I have no idea how to go about potty training her to go in a litter box
Does anyone have any tips on how I should go about this?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I also just got my Hedgie not too long ago, when your hedgie has an accident do not discipline like you would a dog! they wont understand and wont like you for it... simply scoop up the poop and place it in the liter box so your hedgie can see that it goes there.. i personally clean Norma's liter box every morning because she messes it when on her wheel at night & when there is an accident i clean the spot where the accident was right away so she does not smell it there anymore as well.. she has only had several accidents in her cage that were outside the liter box.. but when i have her out to play it seems she will go where she pleases, so i carry the liter box out and place it somewhere close.. if she starts to potty i scoop her up and place her nicely in the liter box (a clean liter box of course!!!) Not sure but i think with time she will learn to get to her box to potty.. hope my method helps you get some ideas! :]


----------

